# Ideas for relocating the USB port



## mdabbs (Nov 3, 2011)

I just purchased the 2016 Premiere. The location of the USB port is not something that I'm pleased with. If I want to use the port I can't have anything in the compartment in front of the port (like my phone). If I want to use the compartment, it will likely block the port. If I use the port and move the device to somewhere else in the console, I have the nasty USB cable dangling about.

I liked the location of the port in my 2012. I could plug in an iPod and just leave it tucked away.

Does anyone have any ideas for relocating the port to a more remote location away from the one usable compartment?

For the curious, I would like to take advantage of Android Auto but it requires that my phone be plugged in to the USB port.


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

I've been thinking about this, too, but I've got a couple of other questions:


Where is the second USB port? On the input selection menu, two ports are listed.
Can we up the charging voltage (my phone supports Quick Charge 2.0)?

My ideas would be the glove compartment (though it might be hard to get to there), or the center console (not sure if the Premier has it as it's fancier than my LS.).

Ultimately, I'd like to put one of my old Androids in there and leave it as a permanent addition to the car. OnStar is great and all, but I've got unlimited data and 14GB of hotspot a month with Tmobile, and there's no option to link w/o AT&T.


----------



## mdabbs (Nov 3, 2011)

I've heard of this elusive 2nd port but have been unable to find it. The Premiere has the center console which would be perfect. I'd probably just run an expansion cable out of the current port under the whole console and come up through the bottom of the center console.

Another really bad issue that I've found (bad for me), is that my iPod used to play perfectly gapless audio in my 2012 Cruze but with the 2016 it's is far far worse than most players I've ever tried. I have an iPod classic. It actually sounds like the player is pausing the iPod at the end of each song, seeking to the next song, loading the metadata and artwork from the track, and then starting the playback. Absolutely horrible.

On a different note, Android Auto shows some promise but some of the audio players that work with it frequently crash on startup which forces me to disconnect and reconnect the phone. There's still some bugs to work out in the whole entertainment system.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Where is the USB port on the Gen 2 Cruze?


----------



## mdabbs (Nov 3, 2011)

I can't find the other one


----------

